# freebsd-update cleanup?



## Dru (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I bumped my system up to 9.0-RC2, to avoid the mentioned issues in the advisory for 9.0-RELEASE, and I noticed I filled up about 1GB of hard drive space, unless my mind is playing tricks on me. Admittedly I haven't checked into the work directories at the moment yet, but have to head to work soon, will dig later if needed. The handbook doesn't happen to mention anything about cleanup, and I couldn't seem to locate any relevant information, so I thought I'd throw this out here anyhow.

Did freebsd-update(8)() patch close to 1GB of data, or are all the fetched files left behind? Would building world and kernel have been a cleaner solution? I probably should have done that anyhow, just thought I'd give freebsd-update(8)() a go.

Thanks.


----------

